# Hwbot und Folding @ Home: PCGH-Teams auf Verfolgungsjagd



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot und Folding @ Home: PCGH-Teams auf Verfolgungsjagd*

					Community-Mitglieder aus dem PCGHX-Forum engagieren sich in Teams, um bei der Overclocking-Rangliste von Hwbot und dem Distributed-Computing-Projekt Folding @ Home möglichst viel zu bewegen. Beide Teams spielen international oben mit und haben gute Chancen, demnächst Plätze gutzumachen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot und Folding @ Home: PCGH-Teams auf Verfolgungsjagd*


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

... vielen Dank für den Beitrag auf dem Main.   Und ja, das PCGH-Folding-Team ist dran und wird sich, wenn wir ein wenig Unterstützung aus der Community bekommen, den 12. Platz in wenigen Woche erkämpft haben! 

Parallel werde ich mal schauen, ob ich mit meiner Hardware nicht noch ein paar Punkte für das Hwbot-Team generieren kann, um auch hier zu unterstützen. Man hilft sich halt!


----------



## bschicht86 (5. Mai 2016)

Meine 100 CPU-Kerne und 5 Tahitis rechnen leider schon beim BOINC-Team von P3D 

Für HWBot fehlt mir leider die Zeit, obwohl ich selten mal schon ein paar Punkte ergaunern konnte.


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Mai 2016)

Schade das man die Android F@H App nicht mit dem Team verknüpfen kann, denn die läuft auf zwei meiner Telefone sobald die voll geladen und am Strom hängen, bringt zwar nicht viele Punkte aber eben dafür dauerhaft und regelmäßig.

Oder gibts da eine andere oder allgemein eine Möglichkeit für Mobildevices (also alles mit Android, Windows Phone und Blackberry) die mit dem Team zu verknüpfen?
Google Chrome mit der F@H Web App geht ja leider nicht mit dem Mobilen Browser.


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

@Jeretxxo: nicht das ich es wüsste. Wenn es um Unterstützung für Team geht, könntest Du die CPU per NaCl-Client im Leerlauf ein paar WUs rechnen lassen. Ist unkompliziert, nicht zeitgebunden und geht recht schnell.


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Jeretxxo: nicht das ich es wüsste. Wenn es um Unterstützung für Team geht, könntest Du die CPU per NaCl-Client im Leerlauf ein paar WUs rechnen lassen. Ist unkompliziert, nicht zeitgebunden und geht recht schnell.



Danke für die Antwort, aber den Clienten hab ich breits beim vorletzten Folding Marathon genutzt, leider ist mein Rechner, wenn er denn an ist auch in Benutzung und die Punkte auf der CPU sind in Sachen Effizienz jetzt nicht so der Knaller, so ein Smartphone oder Tablet verbraucht halt so gut wie nix und bringt ein paar Punkte beim "nichtstun" sonst liegt es ja auch nur rum, so hats wenigstens noch einen praktischen nutzen.
 Hätte ja sein können das hier einer einen Trick 17 kennt um das Folding Team doch zu verknüpfen. 

Wäre schön wenn Sony die App noch etwas überarbeiten würde, das man nicht nur sein Google Konto verknüpfen kann sondern eben auch seinen normalen F@H Benutzernamen + Folding Team.


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2016)

Wir sind auf Kurs, könnten aber noch immer Unterstützung gebrauchen. Selbst wenn nur eine WU am Tag gefaltet wird, hilft das schon weiter.


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2017)

... unsere Gegner machten es uns nicht leicht, aber wir haben es trotzdem geschafft: das PCGH Folding@Home Team hat sich bis auf 2,3 Monate an das eigentlich überstarke LinusTechTips_Team herangearbeitet. Nun gilt es den Abstand weiter zu verringern und Platz 12 im weltweiten Ranking einzunehmen.

*Mach mit und unterstütze uns bei Kampf um Platz 12 der Welt!*

Mitmachen kann jeder mit einer halbwegs aktuellen CPU und/oder GPU, Neulinge werden im *Team-Unterforum* bei der Einrichtung unterstützt. Nützliche Informationen zur Einrichtung eines *NaCl-Clients* auf Google-Chrome-Basis (CPU only) sowie der Nutzung des *FAH-Clients inklusive GPU-Unterstützung* sind vorhanden. Neben dem Einspannen von eigener Hardware besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sich im Rahmen einer *PCGH-Folding-Partnerschaft* zu engagieren und/oder *Hardware für Faltrechner zu spenden*.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2017)

Beide Teams verdienen unseren Respekt und unsere Unterstützung

Denn:

*H*ier *W*irken *B*esonders *O*bercoole  *T*eams


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2017)

Schöne wäre es doch die Kräfte zu bündeln mit Linus und so eines der stärksten Teams überhaupt auf die Beine zu stellen... bis es soweit ist werden sie es uns weiterhin hoffentlich nicht leicht machen denn am Ende gewinnt ja nur die Wissenschaft!


----------



## sonntagskind (31. Juli 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass F@H auch ein toller Stabilitätstest für Dauerlast ist.  Und man CPU und GPU toll auslasten kann, ohne wie bei Prime95 exorbitante und in der Realität eigtl nicht vorkommende Lasten  zu verwenden.
Und man verballert den Strom nicht einfach nur, sondern macht auch noch was sinnvolles damit.
Wenn der Rechner mit F@H durchläuft, hat man in der Regel ein stabiles System. Könnt ihr ja gern ausprobieren, und dabei noch PCGH als Team eintragen wäre super.


----------



## brooker (21. August 2017)

... update: ... das PCGH Folding@Home Team drängt bisher unaufhaltsam vorwärts und hat sich nunmehr bis auf 1,6 Monate an das eigentlich überstarke LinusTechTips-Team herangearbeitet. Nun gilt es den Abstand weiter zu verringern und Platz 12 im weltweiten Ranking einzunehmen.

*Mach mit und unterstütze uns bei Kampf um Platz 12 der Welt!*

Mitmachen kann jeder mit einer halbwegs aktuellen CPU und/oder GPU, Neulinge werden im *Team-Unterforum* bei der Einrichtung unterstützt. Nützliche Informationen zur Einrichtung eines *NaCl-Clients* auf Google-Chrome-Basis (CPU only) sowie der Nutzung des *FAH-Clients inklusive GPU-Unterstützung* sind vorhanden. Neben dem Einspannen von eigener Hardware besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sich im Rahmen einer *PCGH-Folding-Partnerschaft* zu engagieren und/oder *Hardware für Faltrechner zu spenden*.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Wir sind auf Kurs, könnten aber noch immer Unterstützung gebrauchen.


Ja doch, Rechner läuft wieder, immer dieser soziale Druck...  (Nein, alles gut)

Ich habe nur die letzten Monate wegen Bauarbeiten 2-20 LAN-Unterbrechungen
pro Tag, da macht das Falten aber so gar keinen Spaß. Aktuell scheint es zu laufen, 
darum habe wieder angemacht, auch, und um diesem verdammten LinusTechTips 
einen Watschen zu geben.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2017)

... wir haben uns auf unter zwei Wochen heran gearbeitet! Der Run auf Platz 12 der Welt hat begonnen.

*Mach mit und unterstütze uns bei Kampf um Platz 12 der Welt!*

Mitmachen kann jeder mit einer halbwegs aktuellen CPU und/oder GPU, Neulinge werden im *Team-Unterforum* bei der Einrichtung unterstützt. Nützliche Informationen zur Einrichtung eines *NaCl-Clients* auf Google-Chrome-Basis (CPU only) sowie der Nutzung des *FAH-Clients inklusive GPU-Unterstützung* sind vorhanden. Neben dem Einspannen von eigener Hardware besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sich im Rahmen einer *PCGH-Folding-Partnerschaft* zu engagieren und/oder *Hardware für Faltrechner zu spenden*.


----------

